# Lost 2 Fishing Poles



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I know this is a long shot, but I lost 2 fishing poles/reels yesterday on my drive home. I know I loaded them in the back of the truck and I didn't stop anywhere on the way home, so I know they bounced out. Anyway they came out somewhere between Tooele and Grantsville. One was a Mitchell rod and Avocet reel, the other was an Ugly Stick rod and reel. If I could get these back I will happily give a monetary reward, or a guided/mentored waterfowl hunt this fall.


----------

